# My new little darling ...



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well Leia has had twin girls. She's a first time mum and has formed a preference for the pretty one (fair enough).

Unfortunately this means she acknowledges the other one but won't let her feed ... so after letting baby feed on the milking stand a couple times I've confiscated the pretty one for an hour or so to let mum have some time with the other little girl.

So I've got baby Melli with me ... and I couldn't leave her on the lawn now could I?:-D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

What a sweetie! I love her wattles.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

A real sweetie. Congratulations. I had the same problem one year, I had a doe that just wanted the one baby and kept butting the other one away so I put them in a wire kennel. in between feedings they were in the kennel. the kennel was in the pen with mom, she could still see them and smell them. After a few hours I left them back with mom and she took the other one as well, I think that the scent of the one she liked was all over the other one so she accepted them both.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I want pics of the other one too!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

congrats!:leap:
had the same problem with one that got triplets so i had to raise the left one out and he grew to be a handsome very tame and loves us very much boy!!!:-o


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh yes I love the wattles too ... little baby wattles ... I knew I'd get some my boy has them, as soon as I saw his picture I knew he was my buck ... little baby wattles. (he happens to be a very good bloodline too of course ...)

I'll get some pics of the twin ... and week old brother ... tomorrow! They've all got wattles ... even more than I expected!

I think mum may be mellowing towards the kid ... she kicked less tonight, and even chewed a little cud at the end ... not that she shows any sign of recognizing the kid when she smells her.


----------



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

Aww so cute love her little wattles


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweet! I can't wait for babies...


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

She's adorable! Love the wattles! Is she a toggenburg?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She has gorgeous color! What breed?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

GORGEOUS! no, you couldn't leave her on the lawn! can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I *LOVE* her color !!! 
She is stunning ! :drool: Congrats :clap:


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Awe, so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not toggenburg ... she looks it doesn't she?

Dad's a pedigree British Alpine. Mum's a Saanen/Nubian cross. Black stripe and swiss markings come from Alpine ... fawn colour comes from the Nubian ... Saanen doesn't get much of a look in!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well heres some more pics finally!

One has mum feeding both kids while off the stand ... she's on a lead and it was only brief but its a start. Unfortunately she seems to have taken a bit of a relapse today ... however.

Funny thing the rejected kid (Carrie) is the biggest one!

Also I note with some consternation that one of Melli's ears seems to have decided to go flop a little bit ... she was born with two solid ears from the alpine ... but it looks like the nubian side might get a look in on one ... how strange.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...cute! Looks like both are doing pretty good


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just precious!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are both beautiful! Mom definitely needs her eyes checked!


----------

